# Happy Birthday Barbara L



## Kylie1969 (Nov 5, 2012)

Wishing you a wonderful birthday Barbara 

Have a fabulous day!


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 5, 2012)

Happy birthday to you! happy birthday to you! Have a fabulous birthday


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you! Here in the US, it isn't until tomorrow, but I can party with you two until then!  I can't believe I will be hitting the speed limit (55) tomorrow!


----------



## Snip 13 (Nov 5, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> Thank you! Here in the US, it isn't until tomorrow, but I can party with you two until then! I can't believe I will be hitting the speed limit (55) tomorrow!


 
The speed limit is 120 km per hour in SA. You could always just move 
You would be a few hours older here though


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 5, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> The speed limit is 120 km per hour in SA. You could always just move
> You would be a few hours older here though


In some areas it is 70 and 75. Last I heard there is no speed limit in the open areas of Montana (the limit is what is safe), so maybe I'll move there.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday for tomorrow too Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 6, 2012)

Contrary to popular belief, there is a speed limit in Montana, 75 mph max...it's 65 at night.

Happy Birthday, Sis!


----------



## vitauta (Nov 6, 2012)

barbara, happy birthday!  hope it's as special as you, and involves your favorite foods and spirits!


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday my dear sister/friend! Your German Chocolate cake should arrive in time for afternoon tea! 

By the way, come to Canada, if you were turning the speed limit you would only be 30 (km/hr)!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 6, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Contrary to popular belief, there is a speed limit in Montana, 75 mph max...it's 65 at night.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Sis!


LOL I heard years ago that they went back to "whatever is safe" limits just in the wide open areas.   I can handle 75.  

And thank you!!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 6, 2012)

vitauta said:


> barbara, happy birthday!  hope it's as special as you, and involves your favorite foods and spirits!


Thank you! I don't know for sure what the food will be (my friend almost always says one thing, then changes her mind at the last minute!), but the company will be good.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 6, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Happy Birthday my dear sister/friend! Your German Chocolate cake should arrive in time for afternoon tea!
> 
> By the way, come to Canada, if you were turning the speed limit you would only be 30 (km/hr)!


According to the converter I used that means you can't drive over 18.64 miles per hour? Somehow that just doesn't sound right!  Maybe that's why Canadians are so healthy--they all drive like grandmas!   (Of course this grandma drives like a speed-demon on the freeways!).

I am looking forward to that German Chocolate cake! But to be on the safe side, I have the stuff to make one myself!   Thank you for the birthday wishes!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 6, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Contrary to popular belief, there is a speed limit in Montana, 75 mph max...it's 65 at night.



Do you guys have to drive slower at night?


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 6, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> According to the converter I used that means you can't drive over 18.64 miles per hour? Somehow that just doesn't sound right!  Maybe that's why Canadians are so healthy--they all drive like grandmas!   (Of course this grandma drives like a speed-demon on the freeways!).
> 
> I am looking forward to that German Chocolate cake! But to be on the safe side, I have the stuff to make one myself!   Thank you for the birthday wishes!



Oops! did i say 30? I meant 50. i will blame it on my hunt and peck typing 

and as for the cake, i will bring one to Boston and that's a promise!


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 6, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Oops! did i say 30? I meant 50. i will blame it on my hunt and peck typing
> 
> and as for the cake, i will bring one to Boston and that's a promise!


WooHoo!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 6, 2012)

Barbara, have the happiest of birthdays today.  I wish you many more to come.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you Andy!

We are about to go vote, then we will be celebrating my birthday with our best friends Tom and Susan and their daughter Kaity. This is a birthday-filled week, with my birthday, then Kaity's 8th tomorrow and Susan's on Sunday.


----------



## Merlot (Nov 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!  Hope this year brings you lots of joy


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 6, 2012)

Happy happy birthday here too, Barbara!  Enjoy your dinner!


----------



## taxlady (Nov 6, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Oops! did i say 30? I meant 50. i will blame it on my hunt and peck typing
> 
> and as for the cake, i will bring one to Boston and that's a promise!


No wonder people think Quebecers are crazy drivers. 30 kph in a school zone, 50 kph most places in a city, 100 kph on the autoroute (limited access highway).


----------



## taxlady (Nov 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday, again, Barbara.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you everyone!  I had a good day. My friend made a cake and dinner. We had taco salads, then cake and ice cream.


----------

